

I don't see how anyone can be anything else but enthused about this country - joelrunyon
http://ramhatter.blogspot.com/2011/05/brk2011-dividends.html

======
joelrunyon
My favorite quote --> "I think any institution that requires society to bail
it out, should have a system that leaves the CEO and their spouse dead broke.
I think the board of directors should suffer as well, pay back the last five
years of fees or something. You ought to have something in place that makes it
painful to the people involved if there is failure."

